# Wettbewerb



## Mugel_ (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo du,

 Songtexte.com veranstaltet den großen T-Shirt Wettbewerb und verlost dazu sensationelle Preise. Als Hauptpreis kannst du 250.000 Werbeeinblendungen (Banner) auf Songtexte.com, das T-Shirt, sowie einen Überraschungspreis gewinnen. Die weiteren 5 besten Entwürfe des Uservotings werden mit dem T-Shirt belohnt und selbstverständlich werden die Designer namentlich auf Songtexte.com erwähnt. 

 Gestalte das offizielle T-Shirt von Songtexte.com. Kreatitivät ist gefragt! Habe Spaß und zeige, was du drauf hast. Wir warten auf viele gute, lustige oder verrückte Ideen. Bitte lies vorher ausführlich die Bedingungen für den T-Shirt Wettbewerb auf www.songtexte.com/wettbewerb.php durch. Wir akzeptieren nur Einsendungen, die den Anforderungen bzw. Regeln, die hier geschildert werden, entsprechen. Die von den Besuchern als beste Gestaltung gewählte Variante wird als T-Shirt produziert und auf Songtexte.com erhältlich sein. Mitmachen lohnt sich also. Weitere Informationen zu diesem Wettbewerb gibt es unter www.songtexte.com/wettbewerb.php !

    Wir freuen uns auf deine Teilnahme.

    Liebe Grüße
   Mugel @ songtexte.com


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. Februar 2005)

Habs mal in die Creative Lounge verschoben, da ist es meiner Meinung nach besser aufgehoben.
Danke für den Hinweis des Wettbewerbs.


----------

